
Cleaning Up Air Pollution May Strengthen Global Warming - kevitivity
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/cleaning-up-air-pollution-may-strengthen-global-warming/
======
chmaynard
Wow, what bullshit. Scientific American has achieved a new low in
irresponsible science writing.

